# Besser als ein Buch: Diese Spiele haben Story mit Tiefgang



## LadyDeadpool (1. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Besser als ein Buch: Diese Spiele haben Story mit Tiefgang* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Besser als ein Buch: Diese Spiele haben Story mit Tiefgang


----------



## Odin333 (1. Oktober 2013)

Also, von Alan Wake's Nightmare habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. Es gibt wohl ein Spiel, mit namen Alan Wake und ein Addon namens Alan Wake's American Nightmare.
Dann dürfte das Bild von LA Noir das falsche sein (seht sogar im Bild) und Spiele wie The Last of Us oder Bioshock 1 bis Infinite hat man schlicht vergessen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (1. Oktober 2013)

Die beiden Metros können auch noch genannt werden.


----------



## IceGamer (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde auch, dass das eine sehr bescheidene Aufzählung ist...
Ich spiele doch wirklich recht viele Spiele, aber abgesehen von Fallout habe ich keines der aufgelisteten Spiele gespielt. Da frag ich mich doch, warum hier eigentlich keine Shooter oder andere Genre vertreten sind... Sicherlich bietet CoD 100 keine tolle Story, jedoch fand ich, dass Modern Warfare noch wirklich spannend war. Zudem vermisse ich das bereits angesprochene Bioshock und wieso taucht hier eigentlich nicht Half-Life 2 auf??
Sicherlich, die bösen Russen oder irgendwelche City17 Diktatoren und Aliens aus dem Weg räumen ist nicht das innovatievste, aber Mass Effekt hat im Kern die selbe Story und obwohl ich Fallout 3 sehr gut und spannend fand, hat mich die Story nicht mehr gefesselt als z.B. der Werdegang des Prinzen Arthas in Warcraft 3 bzw. Warcraft 3: The frozen Throne. Die Story fand ich wirklich gut. Ebenso wie einige Anno Kampagnen, als Beispiel erwähne ich hier mal 1404, welche wirklich interessant fand.

Nun lässt sich ja bekanntlich über Geschmack streiten, aber aus meiner Sicht sollte die Auswahl doch deutlich erweitert werden, zumal die bereits in der Liste genannten Spiele sich doch zum Großteil recht ähnlich sind, was z.B. die Spielmechanik angeht. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn diese Liste nicht nur um die bereits von mir erwähnten Titel, sondern auch um den ein oder anderen noch nicht genannten Titel erweitert wird. Schließlich hat Blizzard eine ganze Reihe von erstklassigen Spielen mit exzelenter Story


----------



## CosmicBlue (1. Oktober 2013)

Die gesamte Elder Scrolls-Serie fehlt, Half Life 2/Ep1/Ep2, The Witcher 1&2...


----------



## Singler (1. Oktober 2013)

"Besser als ein Buch: Diese Spiele haben Story mit Tiefgang"... soso, besser als ein Buch... irgendwie weiß ich nicht, ob das der Gipfel der Dummheit oder der Tiefpunkt der Bildung des Redakteurs darstellt. Meine Fresse -.-


----------



## CrazyClash (1. Oktober 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine etwas halbherzige Liste, da muss doch von einem "Spielemagazin" mehr kommen?!
Würde da als Anreiz einfach mal noch The Witcher, Skyrim, Hitman, Batman, Uncharted und viele weitere, dies sind nur wenige...welche mir gerade einfallen.

PS: Und ich arbeite nicht für ein Spielemagazin...


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Oktober 2013)

Singler schrieb:


> "Besser als ein Buch: Diese Spiele haben Story mit Tiefgang"... soso, besser als ein Buch... irgendwie weiß ich nicht, ob das der Gipfel der Dummheit oder der Tiefpunkt der Bildung des Redakteurs darstellt. Meine Fresse -.-


 
Ich versteh deine Kritik grad nicht.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich versteh deine Kritik grad nicht.


 
Vielleicht solltest du mehr Bücher lesen.....

Fakt ist, dass ein Spiel keine bessere Story als ein gutes Buch haben KANN. Das liegt an der Beschränkung des Mediums. Deshalb ist auch die Überschrift Grütze, eben so typisches Bild-Niveau....


----------



## OField (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mehr Bücher lesen.....
> 
> Fakt ist, dass ein Spiel keine bessere Story als ein gutes Buch haben KANN. Das liegt an der Beschränkung des Mediums. Deshalb ist auch die Überschrift Grütze, eben so typisches Bild-Niveau....


 
Dass Spiele als Medium beschränkter sind, das ist Schwachsinn. Das Gegenteil ist nämlich der Fall. Ein Spiel bieten mehr Möglichkeiten mit dem Konsumenten zu interagieren als ein Buch. Dementsprechend KANN ein Spiel auch eine genauso gute Story wie ein Buch haben. Nur hängt die Qualität eines guten Spiels nicht von der Story ab, wie es bei einem Buch ist. deshalb legt man bei Spielen auch selten mehr Wert auf die Handlung als auf das Gameplay.


----------



## Turalyon (1. Oktober 2013)

Spiele von Bioware an sich haben in den meisten Fällen eine überragende Story zu bieten.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

OField schrieb:


> Dass Spiele als Medium beschränkter sind, das ist Schwachsinn. Das Gegenteil ist nämlich der Fall. Ein Spiel bieten mehr Möglichkeiten mit dem Konsumenten zu interagieren als ein Buch. Dementsprechend KANN ein Spiel auch eine genauso gute Story wie ein Buch haben. Nur hängt die Qualität eines guten Spiels nicht von der Story ab, wie es bei einem Buch ist. deshalb legt man bei Spielen auch selten mehr Wert auf die Handlung als auf das Gameplay.


 Interaktion ist fü eine gute Story nicht förderlich. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Außerdem kann ein Spiel (wie auch ein Film) nie die Details eines Buchs liefern. Was in den filmischen/visuellen Medien meist fehlt, ist die Introspektive, wie es in den Charakteren vorgeht und was ihren Charakter ausmacht. Das liegt nun mal an der visuellen Beschränkung. Und selbst wenn man Möglichkeiten findet, das zu umgehen, dann doch nie in der Tiefe, die ein Buch hergibt. Und nur so nebenbei: 80% einer guten Story basiert rein auf den Charakteren, der Rest ist nur Beiwerk. 

Ich gebe dir allerdings recht, dass die Qualität eines Spiels nicht unbedingt und nicht ausschließlich von der Story abhängt. Aber darum geht es hier ja überhaupt nicht. In diesem Thread geht es nämlich eben nicht um Gameplay.


----------



## Cityboy (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mehr Bücher lesen.....
> 
> Fakt ist, dass ein Spiel keine bessere Story als ein gutes Buch haben KANN. Das liegt an der Beschränkung des Mediums. Deshalb ist auch die Überschrift Grütze, eben so typisches Bild-Niveau....


Ja, du hast vollkommen Recht. Finde auch das sich an einem guten Buch kein Spiel (Storytelling) messen kann. Aber gehen wir nur mal aus der Sicht eines Spiels darauf ein... dann musst du aber trotzdem zugeben das Mass Effect und The Witcher schon extrem packend erzählt werden. Aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich Recht. Ein Beispiel : Habe das erste Sacred zwar gespielt, die Story war aber müll. Die Bücher hingegen waren echt klasse. Besonders die Vampirdame war ne Coole Sau. Nix gegen Spiele aber jeder sollte mal echt auch ein Buch lesen. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ja, du hast vollkommen Recht. Finde auch das sich an einem guten Buch kein Spiel (Storytelling) messen kann. Aber gehen wir nur mal aus der Sicht eines Spiels darauf ein... dann musst du aber trotzdem zugeben das Mass Effect und The Witcher schon extrem packend erzählt werden. Aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich Recht. Ein Beispiel : Habe das erste Sacred zwar gespielt, die Story war aber müll. Die Bücher hingegen waren echt klasse. Besonders die Vampirdame war ne Coole Sau. Nix gegen Spiele aber jeder sollte mal echt auch ein Buch lesen. Es lohnt sich.


 Ich habe ja nur behauptet, dass ein Spiel nie so tiefes Storytelling haben kann wie ein gutes Buch. Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es Spiele, die ein sehr gutes Storytelling haben. 

Witcher 2 ist übrigens das beste Beispiel dafür. Das Spiel hat eine richtig gute Story und ist spannend und interaktiv erzählt, keine Frage. Aber den Hexer-Romanen von Sapkowski kann das Spiel in Punkto Tiefe der Story, Tiefe der Charaktere, Erzählstil, Pacing und Details zu keiner Minute das Wasser reichen....


----------



## Cityboy (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nur behauptet, dass ein Spiel nie so tiefes Storytelling haben kann wie ein gutes Buch. Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es Spiele, die ein sehr gutes Storytelling haben.
> 
> Witcher 2 ist übrigens das beste Beispiel dafür. Das Spiel hat eine richtig gute Story und ist spannend und interaktiv erzählt, keine Frage. Aber den Hexer-Romanen von Sapkowski kann das Spiel in Punkto Tiefe der Story, Tiefe der Charaktere, Erzählstil, Pacing und Details zu keiner Minute das Wasser reichen....


Yup, das ist richtig  Schade das die heurige Jugend nicht so gern zum Buch greift


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass ein Spiel keine bessere Story als ein gutes Buch haben KANN.


 
Es gibt aber auch_ schlechte_ Bücher, und zwar nicht wenige...

Meiner Meinung nach nutzen Spiele, die sich allein auf ihre Story stützen, das Medium aber nicht aus. Auch wenn die Story gut ist. Aus Mass Effect hätte man vielleicht wirklich besser einen Film gemacht und die mittelmäßigen Shooter-Sequenzen sowie das Bisschen Rollenspiel weggelassen. Anders, wenn das Gameplay an erster Stelle steht: niemand würde behaupten, Tetris hätte auch als Buch funktioniert...


----------



## OField (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Interaktion ist fü eine gute Story nicht förderlich. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
> 
> Außerdem kann ein Spiel (wie auch ein Film) nie die Details eines Buchs liefern. Was in den filmischen/visuellen Medien meist fehlt, ist die Introspektive, wie es in den Charakteren vorgeht und was ihren Charakter ausmacht. Das liegt nun mal an der visuellen Beschränkung. Und selbst wenn man Möglichkeiten findet, das zu umgehen, dann doch nie in der Tiefe, die ein Buch hergibt. Und nur so nebenbei: 80% einer guten Story basiert rein auf den Charakteren, der Rest ist nur Beiwerk.
> 
> Ich gebe dir allerdings recht, dass die Qualität eines Spiels nicht unbedingt und nicht ausschließlich von der Story abhängt. Aber darum geht es hier ja überhaupt nicht. In diesem Thread geht es nämlich eben nicht um Gameplay.



Gerade wegen der Interaktion mit dem Spiel wird der Spieler tiefer in die Story eingebunden. Zudem sind auch Spiele dazu geeignet Charaktere "aufzubauen" und den Spieler eine emotionale Bindungen zu diesen aufbauen zu lassen. Spiele wie Heavy Rain und Mass Effect haben das aus meiner Sicht bewiesen. Und inwiefern sind Spiele und Filme vIsuell beschränkt? Bücher können keine bewegten Bilder oder Audioeffekte wiedergeben, das ist eine Erweiterung, keine Beschränkung.


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2013)

ich würde es allerdings auch mal in Frage stellen das nur Bücher gute Geschichten erzählen können
Es ist halt wie mit einem Comic, man spart sich halt irgendwelche Beschreibungen und kann die Szene gleich zeigen


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

OField schrieb:


> Gerade wegen der Interaktion mit dem Spiel wird der Spieler tiefer in die Story eingebunden. Zudem sind auch Spiele dazu geeignet Charaktere "aufzubauen" und den Spieler eine emotionale Bindungen zu diesen aufbauen zu lassen. Spiele wie Heavy Rain und Mass Effect haben das aus meiner Sicht bewiesen. Und inwiefern sind Spiele und Filme vIsuell beschränkt? Bücher können keine bewegten Bilder oder Audioeffekte wiedergeben, das ist eine Erweiterung, keine Beschränkung.


 Filme und Spiele sind nicht visuell beschränkt, das Visuelle ist ja ihre Stärke. Allerdings sind sie in der Introspektive beschränkt. Wir sehen nur das Äußere und das Offensichtliche. Gute Schauspieler können über Mimik einen Teil der Introspektive wiedergeben, aber das ist zum einen schon eine Interpretation des Ursprungsmaterials und zum anderen trifft das nur sehr eingeschränkt auf Spiele zu. LA Noire ist bisher das einzigste Spiel, das annährend eine mimische Qualität erreicht, die der von echten Menschen gleicht. Und selbst mit einer guten Mimik und Gestik und einer vorzüglichen Intonation ist das Medium Film auf das Offensichtliche beschränkt. Es hat viel mehr Schranken bezüglich Erzählstil und Storyaufbau, weil es eben nur eine bestimmte Menge Informationen visuell und über Dialoge wiedergeben kann. Für Spiele sind ähnliche Limitierungen in Kraft, wobei die Interaktivität zwar mehr Spielraum gibt, allerdings auch immer in Gefahr von Storybrüchen ist. Außerdem hat ein Spiel dazu noch technische Limitierungen, die ein Buch und ein Film so nicht haben (wobei das Buch auch hier dem Film überlegen ist, was jedoch durch CGI und Co. deutlich weniger Einfluss hat). Das große Wort "Immsersion" ist ja nur deshalb bei Spielen so wichtig, weil wir eben nicht in der Lage sind, durch ein Spiel eine völlig glaubwürdige Welt aufzubauen. Die Interaktivität ist nämlich Segen und Fluch in einem. Sie kann sehr wohl zu einer tiefen Erfahrung beitragen, allerdings kann ihre Beschränktheit auch dazu führen, dass wir von der Spielwelt getrennt werden (Immersionsbruch). Auch die generelle visuelle Qualität trägt dazu bei. Der größte Vorteil eines Buches ist nämlich - so seltsam das für den ein oder anderen klingen mag - die Kraft unserer eigenen Vorstellung. Ein gutes Buch ist nur ein Grundlage für unser eigenes Vorstellungsvermögen. Vor unserem geistigen Auge gibt es prinzipiell keinen Immersionsbruch, da wir genau die Welt und die Zusammenhänge aufbauen, die wir selbst für richtig erachten. Natürlich ist es Aufgabe des Autors, uns eine geschlossene und sinnige Basis zu liefern und Charaktere, Handlung und Welt so aufzubauen, dass sie tief genug sind, dass wir genügend "Material" haben, uns hineinzufinden. Ein gutes Buch ist viel subtiler als ein Spiel oder ein Film, aber gleichzeitig umso tiefgehender. Das Visuelle, das Entertainment, ist die große Stärke der visuellen Medien, keine Frage. Aber diese Stärke macht es auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad oberflächlicher. Gerade moderne Spiele, die mehr auf visuelle Reize als auf Text setzen, nehmen uns die eigene "Arbeit" fast komplett ab, sie sind Entertainment zum Abschalten (und ich meine das nicht negativ). Derartiges Entertainment kann gute Geschichten liefern, die uns auch mitreißen, keine Frage. Aber diese Geschichten, diese Welten und diese Charaktere sind niemals so tiefgründig, so nuaciert, so "frei" in ihrer Gestaltung wie in einem guten Buch. Denn genau das ist die besondere Stärke des gedruckten Wortes. Es ist die absolute Freiheit, die dazu gebraucht werden kann, unsere eigene Vorstellungskraft (die weit mächtiger ist als jedes visuelle Medium, wenn man sie mal benutzt.....) an ihre Grenzen zu bringen. Das ist Fantasie.
Natürlich gibt es auch schlechte Bücher, wie es auch schlechte Spiele oder Filme gibt. Aber das steht ja hier nicht zur Debatte, weil wir per se schon "gute" bzw. sehr gute Medien miteinander vergleichen. 

@Enisra
Bitte lies mal genauer, was andere schreiben. Es geht nicht darum, dass NUR Bücher gute Geschichten erzählen können. Es geht darum, welches Medium generell am besten geeignet ist, gute Geschichten zu erzählen. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied....


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mehr Bücher lesen.....
> 
> Fakt ist, dass ein Spiel keine bessere Story als ein gutes Buch haben  KANN. Das liegt an der Beschränkung des Mediums. Deshalb ist auch die  Überschrift Grütze, eben so typisches Bild-Niveau....
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab hier sieben Regale voller Bücher stehen...daran sollte es also nicht mangeln.
Es gibt zig fürchterliche Bücher. Ein paar davon stehen in meinem Regal für "Fehlkäufe".  

Auch in Büchern ist die Immersion in gewisser Weise beschränkt, hier aber auf der visuellen Ebene. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie unterschiedlich sich manche einen knapp beschriebenen Wald oder überhaupt eine Gegend vorstellen. Oder gar nicht vorstellen können. Manche haben ein ganz eigenes Bild von dem, was im Buch beschrieben wird. 

Ich denke, gerade in einem Spiel, welches ja länger beschäftigt als ein 2stündiger 08/15-Film, ist es durchaus möglich, eine Charakterentwicklung aufzuzeigen, die dem Charakter viel mehr Tiefe verleiht, als man es bisher gewohnt ist. Aber das liegt unter anderem auch am Entwickler, ob er sich die Zeit nimmt, die Charakterentwicklung entsprechend aufzubauen. 
Ich behaupte sogar, dass einige Spiele eine bessere Story erzählen, eben weil sie viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten bieten, die der Spieler selbst übernimmt. Nehmen wir mal The Witcher als Beispiel...ich persönlich kenne die Bücher nicht. Geralt war in den Spielen einfach nur eine coole Sau, mit rudimentären Charaktereigenschaften. Durch die Möglichkeit, Dinge selbst zu entscheiden, spielte man seine eigene Geschichte...ganz übertrieben ausgedrückt ist der Spieler in dem Fall selbst die Spielfigur, was allzu tiefgreifende Charakterzüge auch mehr oder weniger unnötig macht. Immerhin entscheidet ja der Spieler selbst, salopp gesagt, über Leben und Tod und nicht der Protagonist.


----------



## Mothman (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @Enisra
> Bitte lies mal genauer, was andere schreiben. Es geht nicht darum, dass NUR Bücher gute Geschichten erzählen können. Es geht darum, welches Medium generell am besten geeignet ist, gute Geschichten zu erzählen. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied....


Ist eh alles nichtig, was ihr hier schreibt. Welches Medium die beste Immersion bietet, kommt immer auf den Konsumenten an. 
Man kann nicht seine eigenen Gefühle auf andere projizieren.
Grundsätzlich kann auch eine mündlich erzählte Geschichte am Lagerfeuer die beste sein. Also wäre das Medium "Luft" das beste zum Geschichtenerzählen.


----------



## L0wki (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mehr Bücher lesen.....
> 
> Fakt ist, dass ein Spiel keine bessere Story als ein gutes Buch haben KANN. Das liegt an der Beschränkung des Mediums. Deshalb ist auch die Überschrift Grütze, eben so typisches Bild-Niveau....


 
Baldurs Gate 1+2 entkräftet deine Agrumentation leider völlig. Die Story, und es ist eine Schande werte PC Games Redaktion das dieser Storymeilenstein in eurer komischen Liste fehlt, ist tiefgängiger als jedes Buch. Außerdem sind es Bücher die beschränkt sind das sie zwar die Fantasie fordern diese aber im gegensatz zu PC spielen schlecht visualisieren. PC Spiele haben also den Vorteil Details sichtbar machen zu können, von daher ja Spiele sind wenn sie gut gemacht sind, und das sind die wenigsten, die besseren Bücher.

@Redaktion

Baldurs Gate 1-2
Ultima IV VI,  VII & VIII
Jade Empire
Sleeping Dogs
Fallout 1+2
diverse Adventures hier sei stellvertretend Beneat a Steel Sky oder auch The Dig genannt.

Und btw. wenn ihr Swtor erwähnt könnt ihr auch RIFT, WOW Guildwars 1+2 und vor allem Everquest 1+2 nennen die auch alle "tiefgründige" Hintergrundstory besitzen.


----------



## DDS-Zod (1. Oktober 2013)

Und wieder einmal wird das Spiel mit, aus meiner Sicht Story mit meisten Tiefgang, vergessen:

Planescape Tornment.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch in Büchern ist die Immersion in gewisser Weise beschränkt, hier aber auf der visuellen Ebene. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie unterschiedlich sich manche einen knapp beschriebenen Wald oder überhaupt eine Gegend vorstellen. Oder gar nicht vorstellen können. Manche haben ein ganz eigenes Bild von dem, was im Buch beschrieben wird.


Das ist doch kein Nachteil, sondern ein Vorteil.....



> Ich denke, gerade in einem Spiel, welches ja länger beschäftigt als ein 2stündiger 08/15-Film, ist es durchaus möglich, eine Charakterentwicklung aufzuzeigen, die dem Charakter viel mehr Tiefe verleiht, als man es bisher gewohnt ist. Aber das liegt unter anderem auch am Entwickler, ob er sich die Zeit nimmt, die Charakterentwicklung entsprechend aufzubauen.
> Ich behaupte sogar, dass einige Spiele eine bessere Story erzählen, eben weil sie viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten bieten, die der Spieler selbst übernimmt. Nehmen wir mal The Witcher als Beispiel...ich persönlich kenne die Bücher nicht. Geralt war in den Spielen einfach nur eine coole Sau, mit rudimentären Charaktereigenschaften. Durch die Möglichkeit, Dinge selbst zu entscheiden, spielte man seine eigene Geschichte...ganz übertrieben ausgedrückt ist der Spieler in dem Fall selbst die Spielfigur, was allzu tiefgreifende Charakterzüge auch mehr oder weniger unnötig macht. Immerhin entscheidet ja der Spieler selbst, salopp gesagt, über Leben und Tod und nicht der Protagonist.


Es ist ein Fehler, Geralt als Beispiel zu nehmen, wenn du die Bücher nicht kennst. Und du sagst es selbst: in einem Spiel entscheidet man selbst, zumindest in einigen. Das ist Sinn vieler Spiele (vor allem RPGs) und auch eine gute Sache, weil man ja was spielen will und nicht nur was erleben will. Spielen unterscheidet sich nun mal durch die Interaktion von Film und Buch. Das macht eine Story aber nicht besser im Sinne dessen, was man im Spiel serviert bekommt. Anders gesagt: ich kann mir auch in der Dusche völlig alleine eine Geschichte zusammenspinnen, in der ich selbst der Superheld bin. Dafür brauche ich kein Spiel. Das kann auch eine super Story sein. NUR: was ich dann erlebe, ist meine eigene Geschichte und nicht die, die ein anderer verfasst hat. Genau deswegen hat ein Spiel auch nie die Chance vom Storytelling her so gut zu sein wie ein Buch. Um das noch zu verdeutlichen, ziehe ich mal Tabletop RPGs als Beispiel heran. Auch dort kann ich mir (oder der Kampagnenleiter) eine super Geschichte ersinnen und darin eintauchen, nur ist das nicht die Leistung des RPG-Herstellers, sondern zum allergrößten Teil meine eigene....

Außerdem IST ein Spiel, das sich nur auf Storytelling beschränkt, entweder ein Film oder ein Buch und auf die Unterschiede zwischen Film und Buch bzw. die Stärken und Schwächen bin ich ja schon eingegangen......



Mothman schrieb:


> Ist eh alles nichtig, was ihr hier schreibt. Welches Medium die beste Immersion bietet, kommt immer auf den Konsumenten an.
> Man kann nicht seine eigenen Gefühle auf andere projizieren.
> Grundsätzlich kann auch eine mündlich erzählte Geschichte am Lagerfeuer die beste sein. Also wäre das Medium "Luft" das beste zum Geschichtenerzählen.


Natürlich kann man keine Gefühle auf andere projezieren. Aber du tust im Umkehrschluss so, als wäre die menschliche Psyche ein einziges Mysterium, über das man nicht mal zu reden braucht. Dem ist aber faktisch nicht so. Es ist doch lächerlich zu behaupten, dass Filme, Bücher und Spiele nicht klar definierbare Stärken und Schwächen haben, die sich zwar in der Ausprägung und Intensität von Mensch zu Mensch unterscheiden können, die aber dennoch immer vorhanden sind und sich auch nicht wegdiskutieren lassen....

Dein Lagerfeuerbeispiel hinkt übrigens auch gewaltig bzw. unterstützt meine Argumentation: eine Erzählung untercheidet sich in keinster Weise von einem Buch, da ein geschriebenes Wort und ein gesprochenes Wort erst mal identisch sind. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Intonation beim Vortragen bzw. Sprechen, die einen Teil der Vorstellungskraft durch die Arbeit des Erzählers ersetzt. Das ist zwar ein Unterschied, aber nur ein geringfügiger. Man könnte sagen, der Entertainmentfaktor ist dadurch leicht erhöht auf Kosten der eigenen Fantasie. 



L0wki schrieb:


> Baldurs Gate 1+2 entkräftet deine Agrumentation leider völlig. Die Story, und es ist eine Schande werte PC Games Redaktion das dieser Storymeilenstein in eurer komischen Liste fehlt, ist tiefgängiger als jedes Buch. Außerdem sind es Bücher die beschränkt sind das sie zwar die Fantasie fordern diese aber im gegensatz zu PC spielen schlecht visualisieren. PC Spiele haben also den Vorteil Details sichtbar machen zu können, von daher ja Spiele sind wenn sie gut gemacht sind, und das sind die wenigsten, die besseren Bücher.
> 
> @Redaktion
> 
> ...


 
Oh, ich bin der allergrößte Fan der BG Reihe (BG2 ist mein Lieblingsspiel....), aber was du hier sagst, ist schlicht lächerlich. Natürlich gibt es in Punkto Storytelling, Pacing, Charakterentwicklung und -tiefe (vor allem aufgrund der Introspektive) usw. weitaus bessere Bücher als das, was in der BG Saga umgesetzt ist.
Wenn deine Fantasie bzw. dein Vorstellungsvermögen unfähig ist, das Gelesene ausreichend zu visualisieren, dann solltest du vielleicht mehr lesen und ein wenig "üben". Es ist traurig genug, dass so mancher der jungen Generation die eigene Fantasie nur noch in Ausnahmefällen benutzt und sich sonst nur von dem berieseln lässt, was er vorgesetzt bekommt. Dabei sind Vorstellungskraft und Kreativität die wichtigsten Triebfedern des Menschen...
Ich würde gerne mal wissen, warum du Spiels als die besseren Medien für Geschichten empfindest, nur weil sie Dinge visualisiern können. Das widerspricht nämlich meiner These von der Limitierung des visuellen Mediums durch die Darstellung des Offensichtlichen bei gleichzeitigem Aufgeben der Introspektive und der erzählerischen Freiheit. Außerdem ist das nach wie vor auch noch die Limitierung durch die Technik ein Thema, was Filme (und Theaterstücke, die Urform des Films) zum besseren visuellen Medium für die Darstellung von Charakteren macht bisher.....


----------



## Monalye (1. Oktober 2013)

Mir fehlt bei der Aufstellung etwas die Bioshock-Serie, ich fand die Story rund um Elizabeth total spannend und packend. Momentan bin ich gerade voll in die Story von Skyrim eingetaucht... fehlt leider auch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Oktober 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Die beiden Metros können auch noch genannt werden.


 
Die waren auch mein erster Gedanke beim Lesen der Überschrift.


----------



## golani79 (1. Oktober 2013)

OField schrieb:


> Bücher können keine bewegten Bilder oder Audioeffekte wiedergeben, das ist eine Erweiterung, keine Beschränkung.


 
Ist ja eigentlich auch nicht notwendig - denn dafür gibt es etwas, das sich Fantasie nennt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich auch nicht notwendig - denn dafür gibt es etwas, das sich Fantasie nennt.


 Diese Fantasie benötigt man auch in visuellen Medien. Schon allein, um sich in den Charakter selbst hinein zu versetzen, eben weil man nicht immer genau weiß, wie dieser sich nun wirklich bei der und der Situation fühlt. Sowas gibt es bei Büchern nicht, da Empfindungen und Wesenzüge oft recht genau beschrieben werden. Da ist die Fantasie eher auf visueller Ebene von Nöten.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mir fehlt bei der Aufstellung etwas die Bioshock-Serie, ich fand die Story rund um Elizabeth total spannend und packend. Momentan bin ich gerade voll in die Story von Skyrim eingetaucht... fehlt leider auch.


 Skyrim hat ne Story?

Sorry, aber gerade die Narrative ist eine der größten Schwächen der TES Spiele.....


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Diese Fantasie benötigt man auch in visuellen Medien. Schon allein, um sich in den Charakter selbst hinein zu versetzen, eben weil man nicht immer genau weiß, wie dieser sich nun wirklich bei der und der Situation fühlt. Sowas gibt es bei Büchern nicht, da Empfindungen und Wesenzüge oft recht genau beschrieben werden. Da ist die Fantasie eher auf visueller Ebene von Nöten.


 Ein gewisser Grad an Fantasie ist bei jedem Medium erforderlich. Aber bei visuellen Medien ist deutlich weniger Fantasie erforderlich als bei einem Buch, eben aufgrund der eh schon beanspruchten Reize (Augen un Ohren). Beim Lesen braucht man zwar auch seine Augen, aber in einem anderen Kontext. Ich halte es auch für zu weit hergeholt, dass man sich Gedanken und Gefühle bei visuellen Charakteren "vorstellt". Bis zu einem gewissen Grad durchaus, aber nicht in die Tiefe. Zumal unser Gehirn beim Multitasking nicht ganz so firm ist. Sinneseindrücke werden zuerst verarbeitet, zumal wenn es sehr viele sind. Daher bleibt bei einem Film oder einem Spiel meist gar nicht genug Zeit, um das Gehirn noch zusätzliche Vorstellungsarbeit bzw. Interpretationsarbeit leisten zu lassen. Es ist zu arg damit beschäftigt, das Offensichtliche wahrzunehmen und zu verarbeiten (was ja auch irgendwie Sinn der Sache ist). Beim Lesen hingegen hat das Gehirn deutlich mehr Zeit und Muße, zusätzliche Vorstelllungsarbeit zu leisten neben der reinen Aufnahme von Informationen.

Aber noch mal: gute Geschichten kann man mit allen Medien erzählen. Nur ist auf manchen Gebieten ein Buch unschlagbar, das ist einfach Fakt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aber noch mal: gute Geschichten kann man mit allen Medien erzählen. Nur ist auf manchen Gebieten ein Buch unschlagbar, das ist einfach Fakt.


 Nein, das ist kein Fakt. Das ist deine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist kein Fakt. Das ist deine persönliche Meinung.


 
Jaja, alles ist eine Meinung für manche Leute. Wahrscheinlich auch die Naturgesetze und Mathematik usw.....


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jaja, alles ist eine Meinung für manche Leute. Wahrscheinlich auch die Naturgesetze und Mathematik usw.....


 Nach deiner Definition wäre ich vermutlich sowas wie ein Wunderknabe, oder? Denn ich schaffe es durchaus, nicht nur visuelle und akustische Eindrücke beim Spielen auf mich wirken zu lassen. Ich denke gleichzeitig auch über das nach, was ich da spiele und auch versuche ich mich in den Charakter hinein zuversetzen, sofern mir die Entwickler dafür auch die Möglichkeiten geben. 

Fantasie und Reize sind nunmal keine furztrockene Mathematik. ^^ Jeder empfindet anders, in verschiedenen Intensitäten und nicht jeder hat soviel Fantasie wie andere. Daher kannst du auch nicht pauschal behaupten, es wäre ein Fakt, dass Bücher eine bessere Story liefern. Das kannst du nur für dich allein entscheiden. 

Natürlich bieten Bücher, was Charakter und Storytelling angeht, zumeist (!) mehr Tiefgang als ein Spiel oder ein Film. Aber auch in einem Buch bekomme ich den Charakter schwarz auf weiß vorgesetzt und die Fantasie beschränkt sich nur auf Fragen wie "Wie sieht der Charakter aus?" oder "Wie sieht es aus, wenn er ihm eins auf die Rübe gibt?". Und ob die Geschichte in einem Buch tatsächlich besser ist, nur weil ein Charakter mehr Tiefgang aufweist als in einem Call of Duty, ist sowieso ein zweites Paar Schuhe.

Fantasie ist hier einfach das Stichwort. Wer viel Fantasie hat, der wird auch in einem Spiel ebenso viel Tiefgang finden, wie in einem Buch. Und das tue ich nunmal, je nach Spiel natürlich.


----------



## L0wki (1. Oktober 2013)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal wird das Spiel mit, aus meiner Sicht Story mit meisten Tiefgang, vergessen:
> 
> Planescape Tornment.



Ouch stimmt ganz vergessen. Und Vampires 2


----------



## Cityboy (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte gern ein Buch zu der Gothic Serie gern gelesen,... ob da die Wildschwine auch so fies gewesen wären? :p


----------



## deinheld (1. Oktober 2013)

Es fehlen auf jedenfall noch einige Spiele.

Ich schlage mal Gothic und Mirrors Edge vor! Mirrors Edge dürfte jetzt nicht das erste sein was einem zu Story einfällt und sie schlägt auch nicht die eines Mass Effects oder Dragon Age. Doch die Story war es die einen das Spiel hat durchspielen lassen wollen. Zudem war das Setting mal etwas anderes. Wie der Titel sagt spielte es nicht mitten im Geschehen sondern am Rande. Eine Erzählweise die mir persönlich sehr gefiel.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und ob die Geschichte in einem Buch tatsächlich besser ist, nur weil ein Charakter mehr Tiefgang aufweist als in einem Call of Duty, ist sowieso ein zweites Paar Schuhe.


 Da hört für mich die Dsikussion endgültig auf. Mit jemandem, der so wenig Ahnung von Storytelling, Schriftstellerei und dem Aufbau von Geschichten hat, um das in Frage zu stellen, ist das sowieso sinnlos, sorry.....


----------



## golani79 (1. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Diese Fantasie benötigt man auch in visuellen Medien. Schon allein, um sich in den Charakter selbst hinein zu versetzen, eben weil man nicht immer genau weiß, wie dieser sich nun wirklich bei der und der Situation fühlt. Sowas gibt es bei Büchern nicht, da Empfindungen und Wesenzüge oft recht genau beschrieben werden. Da ist die Fantasie eher auf visueller Ebene von Nöten.


 
Es war die Rede davon, dass es in Büchern keine bewegten Bilder und keine auditive Unterstützung gibt. Tja, ich habe geschrieben, dass man die auch nicht braucht, weil es ja die Fantasie gibt beim Lesen.

Von Charakteren war weder in meinem Posting noch in dem Quote die Rede.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Da hört für mich die Dsikussion endgültig auf. Mit jemandem, der so wenig Ahnung von Storytelling, Schriftstellerei und dem Aufbau von Geschichten hat, um das in Frage zu stellen, ist das sowieso überflüssig, sorry.....


 
Ernsthaft...wieso maßt du dir an, mir Ahnungslosigkeit vorzuwerfen? Nur weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin und deinen "Fakt" nunmal nicht als Fakt ansehe, weil er eben kein Fakt ist? Das ist ganz schön arrogant, mein Lieber. Bisher hab ich dich ja immer respektiert, aber du stellst dich damit gerade auf die selbe Stufe, auf der sich Lunica gerade befindet. Jetzt halt doch bitte mal den Ball flach.


Ein guter Charakter und gewisse Details können eine banale Story sicherlich besser machen. Aber letztendlich bleibt die Story dann doch nur eines: Banal. Und das liest man in so vielen Büchern heraus, ebenso wie man es in vielen Games bemerkt. Die Handlung selbst bleibt häufig schlichtweg uninspiriert und vorhersehbar.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft...wieso maßt du dir an, mir Ahnungslosigkeit vorzuwerfen? Nur weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin und deinen "Fakt" nunmal nicht als Fakt ansehe, weil er eben kein Fakt ist? Das ist ganz schön arrogant, mein Lieber. Bisher hab ich dich ja immer respektiert, aber du stellst dich damit gerade auf die selbe Stufe, auf der sich Lunica gerade befindet. Jetzt halt doch bitte mal den Ball flach.
> 
> Ein guter Charakter und gewisse Details können eine banale Story sicherlich besser machen. Aber letztendlich bleibt die Story dann doch nur eines: Banal. Und das liest man in so vielen Büchern heraus, ebenso wie man es in vielen Games bemerkt. Die Handlung selbst bleibt häufig schlichtweg uninspiriert und vorhersehbar.



Wer bestreitet, dass Charaktere der zentrale Punkt jeder Story sind, der hat in meinen Augen nun mal keine Ahnung, sorry. Wenn du mich dafür auf eine Stufe mit Lunica stellen willst (was auch immer das heißen soll....), dann ist das eben so. Deswegen ändere ich nicht meine Meinung.

Weiter oben habe ich übrigens geschrieben, dass Charaktere 80% einer Story (bzw. eines Buches) ausmachen. Ein Charakter ist übrigens weit mehr als nur eine kleine Auflistung von inneren und äußeren Merkmalen. Es ist ein soziales Wesen, das in seiner Umgebung tätig und verwurzelt ist. Daher sorgt das Aufeinandertreffen von tiefschichtigen Charakteren und deren Interaktion schon alleine für eine gute Story. Der Dialog und der Monolog (darunter auch der innere Monolog -> Introspektive) sind zentrale Elemente einer guten Story und sie sind die direkte Ausprägung der Interaktion von Charakteren.

Überleg dir mal, welche Bücher oder Geschichten wirklich in Erinnerung bleiben und welche zur Weltliteratur wurden. Das sind nicht die Geschichten mit der komplexesten Story, sondern die, in denen die Charaktere im Vordergrund stehen als soziale Wesen in ihrem jeweiligen Umfeld. Es sind die Charaktere, an die wir uns erinnern....


P.S.: Sorry, wenn ich hier etwas emotional bin, aber Schriftstellerei usw. ist ein kleines Faible von mir und da bin ich besonders, sagen wir mal, engagiert....


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wer bestreitet, dass Charaktere der zentrale Punkt jeder Story sind, der hat in meinen Augen nun mal keine Ahnung, sorry. Wenn du mich dafür auf eine Stufe mit Lunica stellen willst (was auch immer das heißen soll....), dann ist das eben so. Deswegen ändere ich nicht meine Meinung.
> 
> Weiter oben habe ich übrigens geschrieben, dass Charaktere 80% einer Story (bzw. eines Buches) ausmachen. Ein Charakter ist übrigens weit mehr als nur eine kleine Auflistung von inneren und äußeren Merkmalen. Es ist ein soziales Wesen, das in seiner Umgebung tätig und verwurzelt ist. Daher sorgt das Aufeinandertreffen von tiefschichtigen Charakteren und deren Interaktion schon alleine für eine gute Story. Der Dialog und der Monolog (darunter auch der innere Monolog -> Introspektive) sind zentrale Elemente einer guten Story und sie sind die direkte Ausprägung der Interaktion von Charakteren.
> 
> Überleg dir mal, welche Bücher oder Geschichten wirklich in Erinnerung bleiben und welche zur Weltliteratur wurden. Das sind nicht die Geschichten mit der komplexesten Story, sondern die, in denen die Charaktere im Vordergrund stehen als soziale Wesen in ihrem jeweiligen Umfeld. Es sind die Charaktere, an die wir uns erinnern....


Ich habe doch nie bestritten, dass der Charakter nicht der zentrale Punkt einer Story ist. Ich sage nur, dass Charaktere nunmal nicht allein die Story ausmachen. Da gehört noch vielmehr dazu. Das ist nunmal meine Meinung und mir da Ahnungslosigkeit vorzuwerfen, nur weil ich deine Meinung schlichtweg nicht oder nur zum Teil teile, dann ist das einfach nur anmaßend und arrogant. Ganz einfach. Was eine gute Story ausmacht, muss doch erstmal jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Du kannst deine eigene Meinung doch nicht als allgemeingültigen Fakt hinstellen. Das funktioniert so nicht. Vor allem war dein vorheriger Vergleich mit der Mathematik sowieso völlig fehl am Platz. ^^ In der Mathematik gibt es festgesetzte Regeln, basierend auf Logik. Da gibt es kein "Vielleicht", sondern nur "Das Ergebnis ist richtig" und "Das Ergebnis ist nicht richtig." Und das gibt es in Geschichten, egal welches Medium, nicht. Es gibt zwar gewisse Schemata, wie eine Geschichte aufgebaut ist (Einleitung, Hauptteil, Schluss), aber letztendlich entscheidet einfach jeder selbst, was ihm für eine gute Geschichte wichtig ist und was nicht. 

Und wenn du dich emotional nicht bremsen kannst und dabei deine Sachlichkeit verlierst, weil du dich durch meine Meinung aufgrund deines Faibles für die Schriftstellerei beleidigt fühlst...dann tut es mir Leid. Dann brechen wir die Diskussion tatsächlich besser mal ab und konzentrieren uns auf das, um das es hier eigentlich geht: Vorschläge für gute Storys in Videospielen. ^^

PS: Ich hab mich wohl auch etwas hinreißen lassen. Der Verweis auf Lunica bedarf wohl kaum einer Erklärung, wenn du dir meine Posts bezüglich dieser Person durchgelesen hast. ^^ Dafür werde ich mich allerdings auch entschuldigen.


----------



## Meatsucker (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde, was Story angeht gehören The Longest Journey und Dreamfall unbedingt in die Liste.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Skyrim hat ne Story?
> 
> Sorry, aber gerade die Narrative ist eine der größten Schwächen der TES Spiele.....


 
Mit den Geschichten der Elder Scrolls Reihe könntest du viele Bücher füllen. Sie werden einem eben nur in den Spielen nicht an den Kopf geworfen und vorgekaut. Wenn man aber die ganzen Bücher in den Spielen liest und sich die ganzen Gespräche in Ruhe anhört, wird man eine Menge erfahren. Da steckt sogar verdammt viel drin, es ist nur im ersten Moment nicht so offensichtlich wie bei einem The Witcher beispielsweise.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mit den Geschichten der Elder Scrolls Reihe könntest du viele Bücher füllen. Sie werden einem eben nur in den Spielen nicht an den Kopf geworfen und vorgekaut. Wenn man aber die ganzen Bücher in den Spielen liest und sich die ganzen Gespräche in Ruhe anhört, wird man eine Menge erfahren. Da steckt sogar verdammt viel drin, es ist nur im ersten Moment nicht so offensichtlich wie bei einem The Witcher beispielsweise.


 Oha, jetzt krustelt bestimmt bald wieder einer Dark Souls mit seiner genialen Story raus....

Gestatte.....

Ich sage es hier gerne noch einmal: Lore /= Story


Edit: Ich wage zu behaupten, dass du einen Großteil der im Hintergrund ablaufenden Dinge in Witcher 1+2 gar nicht vestanden hast, wenn du nicht die ganzen Bücher gelesen hast. Nur mal so am Rande....


----------



## loener (2. Oktober 2013)

Ganz klar gehört in diese Liste:

Terranigma (unerreicht mMn) [SNES]
Dreamfall: The longest Journey
To the Moon


----------



## Cityboy (2. Oktober 2013)

Meatsucker schrieb:


> Ich finde, was Story angeht gehören The Longest Journey und Dreamfall unbedingt in die Liste.


Du wirst lachen aber... hell -- Yes .... Die Geschichte war Toll um April Ryen ... ich Hoffe die Endwickler haben sich einen spaß erlaubt sie zu Töten .... wehe.. dann lauf ich Amok ... sie darf nicht sterben... scheiß auf Zoe und so... aber April ... ich hoffe die Kickstarter Campagne war ein Erfolg und die Story findet einen krönenden Abschluss -- auch wenn ich da ein Buch vorgezogen hätte -- gegnüber dem Spiel.


----------



## graphimundo (2. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn ich mir die Liste der Spiele so anschaue dann sehe ich da 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder die wurde unter extremen Zeitdruck erstellt und ohne jegliche Sorgfalt oder man wollte bewust polarisieren in dem man sich so stark beschränk und offensichtliche Tietel aus lässt.

Und zum Thema die besten Geschichten: Das ein Buch das beste Medium für eine gute Geschichte ist halt ich salop gesprochen für totalen Unsinn und eine rein subjektive Einschätzung. Ein Aspekt einer guten Geschichte ist es den Konsumenten auch emotional wirklich mit zu nehmen und es liegt nun mal in der Natur der Dinge, dass es zum Beispiel viel verstörender ist brutalität dierekt zu sehen oder zu erleben als davon zu lesen. Ein Buch hat dafür ganz andere Vorteile wie eben das der Leser die Zeit hat Details einer Szene genau zu verfolgen und zu verarbeiten, weil sie zeitlich seriell aufgenommen werden, wärend im Bild vieles schlicht parallel erfasst werden muss. Ein Urteil zu fällen zu können was nun besser geeignet ist eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen, ist meiner Meinung völlig illosorisch und stark subjektiv geprägt. Nicht bestreitbar ist denke jedoch das vor allem Spiele noch weit hinter ihren theoretischen Möglichkeiten bleiben was gute Geschichten betrifft. Einmal weil es noch sich noch um ein relativ junges Medium handelt aber auch weil es um ein vielfaches schwieriger und aufwendiger ist.


----------



## L0wki (2. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> P.S.: Sorry, wenn ich hier etwas emotional bin, aber Schriftstellerei usw. ist ein kleines Faible von mir und da bin ich besonders, sagen wir mal, engagiert....


 

Bringen wir die Sache doch mal zu ende. Bücher benutzen ledigliche Worte um die Story zu transportieren. Spiele dagegen nutzen Worte, Bilder, Sound & Interaktion um die Story zu transportieren. Das heißt wenn gut gemacht sind Spiele dem Buch überlegen. Punkt aus Ende der Diskussion


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2013)

graphimundo schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Liste der Spiele so anschaue dann sehe ich da 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder die wurde unter extremen Zeitdruck erstellt und ohne jegliche Sorgfalt oder man wollte bewust polarisieren in dem man sich so stark beschränk und offensichtliche Tietel aus lässt.
> 
> Und zum Thema die besten Geschichten: Das ein Buch das beste Medium für eine gute Geschichte ist halt ich salop gesprochen für totalen Unsinn und eine rein subjektive Einschätzung. Ein Aspekt einer guten Geschichte ist es den Konsumenten auch emotional wirklich mit zu nehmen und es liegt nun mal in der Natur der Dinge, dass es zum Beispiel viel verstörender ist brutalität dierekt zu sehen oder zu erleben als davon zu lesen. Ein Buch hat dafür ganz andere Vorteile wie eben das der Leser die Zeit hat Details einer Szene genau zu verfolgen und zu verarbeiten, weil sie zeitlich seriell aufgenommen werden, wärend im Bild vieles schlicht parallel erfasst werden muss. Ein Urteil zu fällen zu können was nun besser geeignet ist eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen, ist meiner Meinung völlig illosorisch und stark subjektiv geprägt. Nicht bestreitbar ist denke jedoch das vor allem Spiele noch weit hinter ihren theoretischen Möglichkeiten bleiben was gute Geschichten betrifft. Einmal weil es noch sich noch um ein relativ junges Medium handelt aber auch weil es um ein vielfaches schwieriger und aufwendiger ist.


 
LordCrash hat schon durchaus Recht, wenn er sagt, dass die Charaktere einen zentralen Punkt der Story darstellen. Sie tragen, kurz gesagt, die Emotionen einer Geschichte. Aber es gehört auch mehr dazu, einer Geschichte Leben einzuhauchen. Und all das kann ohne das andere nicht funktionieren, so toll der einzelne Aspekt auch ausgearbeitet sein mag. Der Protagonist kann noch so interessant und tiefgründig sein, aber wenn der Autor ihn das ganze Buch durch einen Sumpf schickt, in dem nichts passiert, dann wird das auf Dauer nunmal langweilig und ist für mich dann eine schlecht erzählte Story. 

Aber ansonsten kann ich deinen Kommentar guten Gewissens so stehen lassen. ^^ Und wir sollten das Thema nun bleiben lassen.


----------



## dhorwyn (2. Oktober 2013)

Weil ich grad auch nicht mehr Zeit hab als euer Praktikant, mir aber zwei Perlen einfallen die ich auf jeden Fall gerne auch gelesen hätte "Shadow of Memories" und "Vampire: The Masquerade"


----------



## Drop-Dead (2. Oktober 2013)

Viel Tiefgang haben die COD- Spiele. Spaß bei Seite. Für mich hat "The last of us" sehr viel Tiefgang. Der Roadtrip durch die USA mit Joel und Ellie ist wirklich gut gelungen. 
Die Atmosphäre hat das Bild perfekt abgerundet...


----------



## Gast20180705 (2. Oktober 2013)

Meine persönliche Definition von Tiefgang ist, wenn man eine Geschichte hat und neben dieser Geschichte eine Diskussion entsteht, für die die Geschichte nur als eine Art Metapher/Mittel zum Zweck steht. Ich versuchs am besten mal am Beispiel Buch Metro 2033:

Das Buch beschreibt im groben die Abenteuerreise von Artjom durch die Metro auf der Suche nach einem Mittel gegen die Schwarzen, welches am Ende im Form von Sprengköpfen gefunden wird. Diese Geschichte macht nach meiner Einschätzung ca. 500 Seiten der ca. 900 aus. Die restlichen 400 Seiten befasst sich das Buch mit dem Thema Mensch: Was ist der Mensch? Was ist der Sinn des menschlichen Lebens? Wieso ist der Mensch sich seiner Umwelt "bewusster" als andere Lebewesen? Können Religion, Politik und ihre Extreme, Okkultismus oder Esoterik eine Lösung bieten? Wie sehen andere Lebewesen den Mensch (Schwarzen)?
Im Spiel Metro wird dann wunderschön diese Gedankenwelt wieder aufgegriffen durch die Tagebücher, Gespräche, Erlebnisse und all den moralischen Entscheidungen nur muss man hier seine Augen und Ohren offener halten als bei der Buchform (obwohl wenn man einige Meinungen zu Metro 2033 liest auch viele das im Buch schon nicht kapiert oder gemerkt haben).
Durch ein im Metro-Spiel enthaltenes Easteregg leite ich gleich mal zum Medium Film über: Darf ich mit ihnen gehen?
Der Film Screamers - tödliche Schreie greift die Geschichte Variante Zwei auf und besitzt einen genauso starken Tiefgang, obwohl es von der Produktion her nur ein B-Movie ist.

Für mich ist Tiefgang etwas das somit völlig unabhängig vom gewählten Medium existiert und einer einfachen Erzählform wie dem Monomythos Gewicht verleihen kann, ohne das man das Gefühl hat alles tausendmal irgendwo anders schon gehört zu haben. Es sollte auch permanent irgendwo über der Geschichte hängen und nicht nur stellenweise als Geselschafftskritk oder ähnlichem auftreten.

Noch zum Abschluss Metro Last Light hat auch einen zweiten Storystrang eine, Geschichte über einem jungen Mann der nach Vergebung für seine Taten sucht und immer wieder mit seiner blutigen Vergangheit, das zur Legende geworden Massaker an der Brücke als Beispiel, heimgesucht wird. Ob man als Spieler diese Geschichte aufgreift und sich damit befasst, sie gar überhaupt wahrnimmt ist eine andere Sache, aber die Entwickler haben jeweils mit den Achievments, Ladebildschirmtexten, Gesprächen und Tagebüchern eigentlich in dem Fall schon die Leute mit dem Zaunspfahl erschlagen.

Edit: Kleine Ablussbemerkung: Glück für alle, umsonst, und niemand soll gekränkt fortgehen.


----------



## HMCpretender (2. Oktober 2013)

Mit allen Medien lassen sich gute Geschichten erzählen, allerdings auf jeweils andere Art und Weise. Der erfahrene Autor weiß um die Stärken und Schwächen des Mediums und nutzt sie entsprechend.


----------



## SirWahnvonWu (2. Oktober 2013)

Eine sehr schöne Spiele-Reihe ist auch das urspüngliche Might&Magic. Die Teile 3-5 und 6 spiegeln zwar immer die gleiche Grundstruktur wieder, aber der Storyverlauf und seine Elemente haben vielmals sehr interessante Aspekte.


----------



## Orthus (3. Oktober 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit Baldur's Gate 2 oder von mir aus auch Planescape: Torment (was ich nicht gespielt habe)? Die Art und Weise wie die Dialoge präsentiert wurden (in teils schön ewig langen Texten) gleicht doch am ehesten einem interaktiven Buch. 
Ich finde die passen zumindest eher hier rein als Fallout (gutes Spiel) und vor allem SWToR (schlechtes Online-Spiel).


----------



## Pherim (4. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn ich bis auf Fallout (1+2) bisher noch keines der Spiele in der Liste gespielt habe, fehlt auf jeden Fall Planescape:Torment. Auch die Baldur's Gate-Reihe hatte eine tolle Story, aber wenn nur eins von beidem in die Liste aufgenommen werden könnte, dann auf jeden Fall Torment!


----------



## smile4ever (4. November 2013)

Brothers - a tale of two sons!
Siehe Test hier auf PCGames!


----------



## golani79 (4. November 2013)

smile4ever schrieb:


> Brothers - a tale of two sons!
> Siehe Test hier auf PCGames!


 
Die Story wird zwar super erzählt, aber oscarverdächtig ist sie nicht grade.


----------



## DAmado (4. November 2013)

Seit neustem halt auch ganz klar Beyond Two Souls.


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

DAmado schrieb:


> Seit neustem halt auch ganz klar Beyond Two Souls.


 Oder halt auch nicht.....Ansichtssache....


----------



## Enisra (4. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Oder halt auch nicht.....Ansichtssache....


 
njaaa, das Spiel ist schon echt polarisieren


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ein Spiel (wie auch ein Film) nie die Details eines Buchs liefern. Was in den filmischen/visuellen Medien meist fehlt, ist die Introspektive, wie es in den Charakteren vorgeht und was ihren Charakter ausmacht. Das liegt nun mal an der visuellen Beschränkung.


Introspektive *kann *sehr wohl von Film und Spiel dargestellt werden.

Beispielsweise könnte man mitten in einer Kampfszene diese einfrieren, einen Off Sprecher Text vom Protagonisten vortragen lassen und in eine Rückblende überleiten. Oder auf entsprechende Teilausschnitte der Szene wie eine Träne oder Kampfwunde zoomen. Wenn's stilistisch passt, auch auf die schematische Darstellung eines schneller schlagenden Herzens im Innern des Körpers.

Im einfallslosesten Fall kann man den Erzähler des Buches als Off Sprecher 1:1 aus selbigem vorlesen lassen.
Zack: dieselbe Menge Dateils wie im Buch.


Schwierig wird es übrigens nicht bei der Introspektive, sondern bei Metaphern und Adjektiven.
zB:
_"Erntezeit im Jahre 1941, und die Sonne schmerzte am Himmel, und es bebte die geschwollene Luft und wärmte mich sehr, so wie wiederum ich mich feucht für sie erwärmte, und unsere sommerlich dumpfen Pulsschläge pochten im selben Takt.
Ich saß auf den Verandastufen, die Ellbogen auf die Knie gestützt und das Kinn in die Handflächen gelegt, und ließ die Lider träge hängen, betäubt von der Hitze wie von einer Droge."_

Dafür hingegen hat Film und Spiel die Möglichkeit, durch entsprechendes Tempo, Musik und Geräusche eine ähnliche Atmosphäre zu erzeugen. Siehe beispielsweise den Anfang von _"Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod"_, der eine ähnliche Hitze filmtechnisch perfekt darstellt.



> Interaktion ist für eine gute Story nicht förderlich. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


Es kommt drauf an, wie weit man die Interaktion zulässt. Bei einer Open World Spiel Freiheit ist eine schlüssige Story wesentlich komplexer zu schreiben als bei einem linearen Spiel, bei dem das Geschehen kontinuierlich abläuft und nur per QTEs interagiert wird.


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Edit: Ich wage zu behaupten, dass du einen Großteil der im Hintergrund ablaufenden Dinge in Witcher 1+2 gar nicht vestanden hast, wenn du nicht die ganzen Bücher gelesen hast. Nur mal so am Rande....


 Nur weil die Spiele Teile auslassen, die im Buch vorkommen, ist das Medium Spiel doch nicht schlechter!?
Wenn man unbedingt das Buch getreu übertragen will, hätte man da vielleicht mehr oder längere Spiele draus machen sollen.

Bedenke, daß auch der Herr der Ringe lange Zeit als unverfilmbar galt, weil er zu lang für einen Film - ja selbst für 3 Filme war.
Und dann kamen Peter Jackson und Co und haben eine rund 12 Stunden Trilogie gedreht.


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur weil die Spiele Teile auslassen, die im Buch vorkommen, ist das Medium Spiel doch nicht schlechter!?
> Wenn man unbedingt das Buch getreu übertragen will, hätte man da vielleicht mehr oder längere Spiele draus machen sollen.


 Ich glaube, du hast mich da falsch verstanden. Bei dem Absatz ging es nur darum, dass man die Spiele ganz anders wahrnimmt, wenn man die Bücher vorher gelesen hat. Man versteht dann einfach viel mehr Details, die Charaktere, die Spielwelt usw.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. November 2013)

Was ist mit Bioshock bzw. Systemshock? Imo nahezu die besten Stories ever!


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Was ist mit Bioshock bzw. Systemshock? Imo nahezu die besten Stories ever!


 


Spoiler



I....I.....I have to resist......argh.....


----------



## Nfsman (4. November 2013)

Es heißt nur "Alan Wake".Nicht "Alan Wakes Nightmare".Außer ihr meint das Spin-Off "Alan Wake's American Nightmare",was ich aber nicht glaube da der Screenshot und die Beschreibung zum Hauptspiel gehört.


----------



## Achilles2004 (4. November 2013)

na ganz eindeutig Schleichfahrt oder Archimedean Dynasty


----------



## Shinobi2611 (4. November 2013)

Mir fehlt die Legacy of Kain Reihe. Diese hatte doch wirklich eine echt gut gestrickte Story zu bieten die bis zum Ende fesselte.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast mich da falsch verstanden. Bei dem Absatz ging es nur darum, dass man die Spiele ganz anders wahrnimmt, wenn man die Bücher vorher gelesen hat. Man versteht dann einfach viel mehr Details, die Charaktere, die Spielwelt usw.


 
Das ist doch ähnlich wie eine Verfilmung eines Buches. Z.B. beleuchten die Verfilmungen der Bücher von Harry Potter nur 50% der Buchinhalte. Da fehlt eine Menge. Ebenso ist es mit Spielen. Da kann man nicht alles reinpacken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist doch ähnlich wie eine Verfilmung eines Buches. Z.B. beleuchten die Verfilmungen der Bücher von Harry Potter nur 50% der Buchinhalte. Da fehlt eine Menge. Ebenso ist es mit Spielen. Da kann man nicht alles reinpacken.


Verbleiben wir mal bei Harry Potter: 
Band 7, also der letzte Band, war völlig überladen. Bisweilen war da ein eher negativer WTF-Effekt bei mir gegeben, weil alles auf einem Haufen kam, wovon ein Großteil vorher nie angedeutet wurde. Die Horkruxe, die Heiligtümer des Todes und dann noch die Sache mit Dumbledore. Dieses eine Buch ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass eine zu überladene Story auch nicht förderlich ist, so detailliert manches auch ausgearbeitet sein mag. Zumal auch so einige Logiklöcher in diesem Buch aufkamen. Dabei waren die Bücher an sich nie schlecht. Ich hab sie alle gern gelesen. Aber ab dem 6. Band schien es mir, dass die Autorin wohl kaum noch Lust auf diese Buchreihe hatte oder ihr Ideen fehlten, weshalb sie zu weit hergeholten Mitteln greifen musste. 

Da fand ich den Film weit angenehmer von der Handlung her, weil sie a.) nicht so überladen war und b.) somit auch ein paar Logiklöcher ausgemerzt wurden, indem einige Handlungsdetails aus dem Buch entfernt wurden.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2013)

Gut die Horrorkruxe waren mir auch etwas too much. Aber viele Handlungsstränge aus den Büchern fehlen schlichtweg in den Filmen. Ob nun die geheimen Nachtausflüge, die überflutete Schule, die detaillierte Behandlung der Schüler durch das Ministerium für Magie, die die Lehrer ersetzt bzw. für ihre Zwecke eingebunden haben... Sicher teils auch aufgrund der Verständlichkeit und der begrenzten Zeit pro Film. Normalerweise hätte z.B. Band 5 schon allein 3 Filme erfordert um ansatzweise alle Inhalte zu erfassen und entsprechend darzustellen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gut die Horrorkruxe waren mir auch etwas too much. Aber viele Handlungsstränge aus den Büchern fehlen schlichtweg in den Filmen. Ob nun die geheimen Nachtausflüge, die überflutete Schule, die detaillierte Behandlung der Schüler durch das Ministerium für Magie, die die Lehrer ersetzt bzw. für ihre Zwecke eingebunden haben... Sicher teils auch aufgrund der Verständlichkeit und der begrenzten Zeit pro Film. Normalerweise hätte z.B. Band 5 schon allein 3 Filme erfordert um ansatzweise alle Inhalte zu erfassen und entsprechend darzustellen.


 Die Horkruxe fand ich ja, wenn auch etwas weit hergeholt, noch relativ nachvollziehbar. Aber die Handlung wurde dann mit Erwähnung dieser Heiligtümer und Dumbledores Vergangenheit nicht komplexer, sondern einfach verwirrend und unlogischer.


----------



## MichaelG (5. November 2013)

Das nun wieder fand ich notwendig. Allerdings kam das auch erst ziemlich spät. Das hätte ich nun wieder gezielt und langsam in den vorangegangenen Teilen untergebracht.


----------



## Worrel (5. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist doch ähnlich wie eine Verfilmung eines Buches. Z.B. beleuchten die Verfilmungen der Bücher von Harry Potter nur 50% der Buchinhalte. Da fehlt eine Menge. Ebenso ist es mit Spielen. Da kann man nicht alles reinpacken.


 
Doch, *kann *man. Die Frage ist nur, ob man dann einen Geldgeber findet, der zB eine 9 Stunden Verfilmung des 300 Seiten Buches "Der kleine Hobbit" finanziert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das nun wieder fand ich notwendig. Allerdings kam das auch erst ziemlich spät. Das hätte ich nun wieder gezielt und langsam in den vorangegangenen Teilen untergebracht.


 Exakt. Aber so ist es einfach nur hin geschludert. ^^


----------



## Theojin (5. November 2013)

Ich habe bisher noch kein Spiel gespielt, welches auch nur ansatzweise mit einem richtig guten Roman hätte mithalten können. Wenn es sowas geben sollte, dann müßte in einem Spiel ja erstmal unzählige Stunden auf Charaktermodellierung und -ausarbeitung verwendet werden.

Ich sag nur: Otherland oder Der Herr der Ringe. Im Buch stehen so unfaßbar viele Details und Hinweise, sowas kann ein Spiel niemals bieten. Kann es nicht, denn dort müßte man ja mit einem Holzhammer auf solche Dinge aufmerksam gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## MichaelG (5. November 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Doch, *kann *man. Die Frage ist nur, ob man dann einen Geldgeber findet, der zB eine 9 Stunden Verfilmung des 300 Seiten Buches "Der kleine Hobbit" finanziert.


 
Genau das ist der Punkt. Dann benötigt man für jeden Harry Potter Band mindestens 4 h Spieldauer, bei Band 5 und 6 gar noch mehr. 

Daß man das Finale gesplittet hat, war da schon ein Zugeständnis an den massiven Buchcontent den man nicht unterschlagen kann.

Wie gesagt gehen würde es. Aber a) Wer außer ein Fan und Leser würde sich die Spieldauer antun ? Und b) wer finanziert solche massiven Dreharbeiten ? Daran scheitert es doch schon.


----------

